# A Day in the Life of Dorian Yates



## dk8594 (Sep 4, 2021)

I found it disappointing to get to the end of this article to find out that it was written by Aaron Johal.

It was much better when I thought it was you following Dorian around like a creep.


----------



## MrRogers (Sep 10, 2021)

Nice write up man.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 10, 2021)

Also worthy of noting the next time any of you are stressing about how much protein you can eat at one meal is the fact that he was eating between 65 and 90 g of protein at a meal.

I don't think you can use standard statistics for how much protein your body can process when you're running gear. I think on cycle especially, your body will handle a lot more protein. Compounds like Tren, Primo and the like are really good at nutrient partitioning and probably will even enhance this effect.


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 17, 2021)

eazy said:


> So Dorian settled for a strong coffee, usually a few shots of espresso stacked with ephedrine, which was a stimulant/fat burner.


What do you think about that the people who went to Temple gym claimed Dorian used cocaine? I think it actually sounds logical. It took me 1.5 hours to finish his workout and I was trying for real to do it fast.

Other than that, great read!


Blusoul24 said:


> Also worthy of noting the next time any of you are stressing about how much protein you can eat at one meal is the fact that he was eating between 65 and 90 g of protein at a meal.
> 
> I don't think you can use standard statistics for how much protein your body can process when you're running gear. I think on cycle especially, your body will handle a lot more protein. Compounds like Tren, Primo and the like are really good at nutrient partitioning and probably will even enhance this effect.


i hate listening to people telling me "20g protein is maximum you can absorb because of this and this bullshit study". And nobody NOT EVEN ONE GUY cares to read that the studies are done with "untrained men and women". No shit a 60kg 180cm twig can't absorb more than 20g of protein....


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2021)

Oh, I may need to write up a parody. I’m bored and feeling creative. 

Day in The Life of Jin:
    Mental Breakdown years


----------



## Send0 (Sep 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> Oh, I may need to write up a parody. I’m bored and feeling creative.
> 
> Day in The Life of Jin:
> Mental Breakdown years


I would buy that book. 😎


----------



## eazy (Sep 17, 2021)

Kingjpwn said:


> What do you think about that the people who went to Temple gym claimed Dorian used cocaine? I think it actually sounds logical. It took me 1.5 hours to finish his workout and I was trying for real to do it fast.
> 
> Other than that, great read!
> 
> i hate listening to people telling me "20g protein is maximum you can absorb because of this and this bullshit study". And nobody NOT EVEN ONE GUY cares to read that the studies are done with "untrained men and women". No shit a 60kg 180cm twig can't absorb more than 20g of protein....


Never heard that, and after finding out Mike Metzer and others would do meth to train, nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 2, 2022)

eazy said:


> source
> 
> Let’s set the scene, it’s a cold winter Friday in Birmingham (as it pretty much is year round), people are getting on with their typical working day regime. Waking up, doing the usual routine, eating breakfast then setting out to work… but at a particular house in the village of Walmley, Sutton Coldfield (not far from Birmingham City Centre), a certain someone follows a very different routine… welcome to the Yates household.
> 
> ...


Through experimentation I have landed on a diet almost identical to his with the exceptions of egg whites and oats for shakes vs whey and post workouts I like a can of yams (almost 100g carbs on the dot) with about 8 oz chicken (after my typical shake of whey hydro and vitargo or this funky carb powder I'm using now I forget the name) with creatine. Also when I am really pushing for size I do the Milos shakes with humalog and can attest personally that they work amazingly well just very $$$


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 2, 2022)

Kingjpwn said:


> What do you think about that the people who went to Temple gym claimed Dorian used cocaine? I think it actually sounds logical. It took me 1.5 hours to finish his workout and I was trying for real to do it fast.
> 
> Other than that, great read!
> 
> i hate listening to people telling me "20g protein is maximum you can absorb because of this and this bullshit study". And nobody NOT EVEN ONE GUY cares to read that the studies are done with "untrained men and women". No shit a 60kg 180cm twig can't absorb more than 20g of protein....


It's rumored Ronnie was high as fuck on meth when he filmed The Unbelievable which I do not doubt for one second.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 2, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> Also worthy of noting the next time any of you are stressing about how much protein you can eat at one meal is the fact that he was eating between 65 and 90 g of protein at a meal.
> 
> I don't think you can use standard statistics for how much protein your body can process when you're running gear. I think on cycle especially, your body will handle a lot more protein. Compounds like Tren, Primo and the like are really good at nutrient partitioning and probably will even enhance this effect.


Your body stores excess carbs and fat it would be dumb to assume it cannot also store excess protein.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Your body stores excess carbs and fat it would be dumb to assume it cannot also store excess protein.


The body can definitely store protein as fat as part of excess calories. 
I read his reply differently. I might have misread it though. 
I. think he’s talking about the fact that your body isn’t necessarily limited and you can’t put an actual number on how much protein it can absorb or use in one sitting. There’s a lot of variables and steroids definitely increase mps.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 2, 2022)

There are lots of people now doing the carnivore diet and eating one meal a day. They are absorbing hundreds and hundreds of grams at once without issue.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The body can definitely store protein as fat as part of excess calories.
> I read his reply differently. I might have misread it though.
> I. think he’s talking about the fact that your body isn’t necessarily limited and you can’t put an actual number on how much protein it can absorb or use in one sitting. There’s a lot of variables and steroids definitely increase mps.


I actually thought the body could store amino acids in what's generally called the "amino acid pool" whatever that is? That would be muscle tissue no? I really don't understand it. I do believe the body can use what it's given effectively whether we understand how or not.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> There are lots of people now doing the carnivore diet and eating one meal a day. They are absorbing hundreds and hundreds of grams at once without issue.


What do mean absorbing it? They’re converting a good portion into glucose.


----------



## Kingjpwn (Feb 2, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> It's rumored Ronnie was high as fuck on meth when he filmed The Unbelievable which I do not doubt for one second.


what? really? Man, I ain't believe that haha


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 6, 2022)

Kingjpwn said:


> what? really? Man, I ain't believe that haha


Watch it again now that you know and you'll believe.


----------



## Crom (Feb 17, 2022)

All exercises were taken to failure and beyond. If there's not a gun pointed at your kids head, motivating you -  you're doing it wrong.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 17, 2022)

Crom said:


> All exercises were taken to failure and beyond. If there's not a gun pointed at your kids head, motivating you -  you're doing it wrong.


I didn’t know there was any other way to train


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I didn’t know there was any other way to train


I've lost it. Lost the inner drive I used to have and I dont know how or why this happened. Right now I am consistently setting and achieving every goal but in the process I'm not giving 100%, I'm just hitting my goals does that make sense? Ronnie always says he should have got 4 or 5 when he squatted 800 x 2 and that he held back because in his mind he'd be happy with 2. I'm nowhere near his strength but that is exactly what I keep doing. I hate myself I feel like a loser because I keep leaving something behind. I was never like this before, I always have everything and more 

What js wrong and how do I fix this???


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 19, 2022)

H


Methyl mike said:


> I've lost it. Lost the inner drive I used to have and I dont know how or why this happened. Right now I am consistently setting and achieving every goal but in the process I'm not giving 100%, I'm just hitting my goals does that make sense? Ronnie always says he should have got 4 or 5 when he squatted 800 x 2 and that he held back because in his mind he'd be happy with 2. I'm nowhere near his strength but that is exactly what I keep doing. I hate myself I feel like a loser because I keep leaving something behind. I was never like this before, I always have everything and more
> 
> What js wrong and how do I fix this???


🤔 when’s the last time you completely took 2 weeks out away from the gym?


----------



## Crom (Feb 19, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I've lost it. Lost the inner drive I used to have and I dont know how or why this happened. Right now I am consistently setting and achieving every goal but in the process I'm not giving 100%, I'm just hitting my goals does that make sense? Ronnie always says he should have got 4 or 5 when he squatted 800 x 2 and that he held back because in his mind he'd be happy with 2. I'm nowhere near his strength but that is exactly what I keep doing. I hate myself I feel like a loser because I keep leaving something behind. I was never like this before, I always have everything and more
> 
> What js wrong and how do I fix this???


Bruh! Ronnie was an absolute freak, Dorian is an absolute freak. What's your age if you don't mind me asking? Also, do you have a training partner at the moment, someone to get in your ear and push you a bit. A person that challenges you?

   I was pretty down in the dumps, that inner fire going out. My genetics this, I bulked and got fat, I'm torso dominant, waaah, waaah. Despite the fact I'm 50 pounds bigger and leaner than I was two years ago, not to mention a hell of a lot stronger. 

  You're hitting your goals. You're a beast. You've Got to reignite that fire for training, you have to rediscover what made you love training to begin with. Fuck the confusing programs, diets and BS. We love moving weight, it's our medicine. Eye of the tiger. I really think this motivational talk by Tom Platz is worth a listen. It's 8 minutes. Good luck Big dog! 

Platz bodybuilding motivation


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> H
> 
> 🤔 when’s the last time you completely took 2 weeks out away from the gym?


Pretty recently.  I am rebuilding still. Last year I got up to 265 and then relapsed and had a complete meltdown. Shrunk to upper 220s which I have been rebuilding from. I am not sure current weight I would guess 250 range and climbing pretty fast. My goal is 270 by end of March, if I keep pace that's definitely happening. 

I think my problem is that I am, deep down, lazy and afraid. I'm afraid to put myself out there after giving 100% and to find out that it wasn't enough and fail. And I am particularly lazy I've always had it easy making gains you know. Growing up it was all Dorian 100% of the time and I used to have great work ethic. I built myself up from a skinny 110lbs at 5ft7 nerd who was picked on in school into over 230lbs at 5ft9 by 21 without drugs. I just had sheer determination. 

I also had a great training partner all those years. I really miss having him there we always pushed each other it was never enough. Now he lives in Texas but end of April I'm flying out to see him and his fam and if i can stomach the humidity I'll probably move. Truth be told I desperately need a good training partner, it's not the same working out alone. 

I'm still mad about yesterday. To give you an example of where I'm at this is what happened. And I've said on this forum before I'm not nearly as strong as you'd expect for my size. But anyway 

So chest workout before last I hit 245 on decline bench I got 8 and don't know why I stopped I had 10 in me easy 12 with a good spotter. So I undershot myself a bit. Going in to yesterday's chest workout I had in my mind 275 which would be about the heaviest I have ever benched. I knew I had it in me but in the back of my mind was this barrier of #1 the weight #2 the increase from one workout to the next. I think most people would say jumping 30lbs in one workout would be unrealistic and I put that barrier there without meaning to. 

So I warmed up and after hitting 225x6 I loaded 275 and after looking at it, I took the 25s off and loaded up 265 instead. I think I told myself 275 was just too much, it was unrealistic and rather than try and fail I would be practical. I knocked out 8 with 265 no trouble at all so I said fuck it and loaded the 275. Got a spotter and in my mind it would have been unbelievable to get even one rep. I even told the spotter that, that even one would amaze me cuz I've never really done it. 

So I knocked out 4 clean reps totally clean spotter says one more and I racked it! I know for a fact I had 6 and with a nudge 7. But I racked it thinking holy shit I got 4 instead of 1 and I've been pretty upset with myself since. 

What do you think? I know Dorian would have gotten 7, and when I was younger and fearless I would have. I'm 41 by the way. 

This has been happening lately. I undershoot my body it's outperforming my goals. I keep a log of course and every workout I'm looking for more reps weight etc so I make goals for myself to hit. Problem is that when I hit them I stop even when I'm capable of more. Idk what to do but I'm not going to get to where I want to be size wise jf I keep holding back.


----------



## Crom (Feb 19, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Pretty recently.  I am rebuilding still. Last year I got up to 265 and then relapsed and had a complete meltdown. Shrunk to upper 220s which I have been rebuilding from. I am not sure current weight I would guess 250 range and climbing pretty fast. My goal is 270 by end of March, if I keep pace that's definitely happening.
> 
> I think my problem is that I am, deep down, lazy and afraid. I'm afraid to put myself out there after giving 100% and to find out that it wasn't enough and fail. And I am particularly lazy I've always had it easy making gains you know. Growing up it was all Dorian 100% of the time and I used to have great work ethic. I built myself up from a skinny 110lbs at 5ft7 nerd who was picked on in school into over 230lbs at 5ft9 by 21 without drugs. I just had sheer determination.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like depression. What's your drug protocol atm. Did you just come off a big cycle, you still on or cruising? 

    Guy's like Ronnie and Dorian are good motivation, but we can't compare our selves to them. I don't think there are many pros today who could have trained like they trained. I could be wrong. 

   Those dudes were a different breed. 

  Good luck.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 20, 2022)

Crom said:


> Sounds a bit like depression. What's your drug protocol atm. Did you just come off a big cycle, you still on or cruising?
> 
> Guy's like Ronnie and Dorian are good motivation, but we can't compare our selves to them. I don't think there are many pros today who could have trained like they trained. I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Deca test and at the.mo dbol. Gonna switch up to anadrol in a couple weeks. Also taking GH and slin and aromasin, .5mg cab every 7.

Depression is highly likely. Unfortunately not much I can do about it.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 20, 2022)

Crom said:


> Bruh! Ronnie was an absolute freak, Dorian is an absolute freak. What's your age if you don't mind me asking? Also, do you have a training partner at the moment, someone to get in your ear and push you a bit. A person that challenges you?
> 
> I was pretty down in the dumps, that inner fire going out. My genetics this, I bulked and got fat, I'm torso dominant, waaah, waaah. Despite the fact I'm 50 pounds bigger and leaner than I was two years ago, not to mention a hell of a lot stronger.
> 
> ...


That was a good video thanks. I like Platz, Dorian mentions him a few times as being his early inspiration.

I tell you what, Dorian is right the desire to take bodybuilding to the limit is largely gone these days. I consider myself fortunate to have seen what it could (should!) Be at an early age. And I love it. I will kill myself to get better if that's what happens so be it. I love to train and when I train it's always 100% or I'd rather stay home.


----------



## Crom (Feb 21, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> That was a good video thanks. I like Platz, Dorian mentions him a few times as being his early inspiration.
> 
> I tell you what, Dorian is right the desire to take bodybuilding to the limit is largely gone these days. I consider myself fortunate to have seen what it could (should!) Be at an early age. And I love it. I will kill myself to get better if that's what happens so be it. I love to train and when I train it's always 100% or I'd rather stay home.


Hell yea!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> That was a good video thanks. I like Platz, Dorian mentions him a few times as being his early inspiration.
> 
> I tell you what, Dorian is right the desire to take bodybuilding to the limit is largely gone these days. I consider myself fortunate to have seen what it could (should!) Be at an early age. And I love it. I will kill myself to get better if that's what happens so be it. I love to train and when I train it's always 100% or I'd rather stay home.


We’re a lot alike when it comes to training.


----------



## Crom (Feb 21, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Deca test and at the.mo dbol. Gonna switch up to anadrol in a couple weeks. Also taking GH and slin and aromasin, .5mg cab every 7.
> 
> Depression is highly likely. Unfortunately not much I can do about it.





Methyl mike said:


> Deca test and at the.mo dbol. Gonna switch up to anadrol in a couple weeks. Also taking GH and slin and aromasin, .5mg cab every 7.
> 
> Depression is highly likely. Unfortunately not much I can do about it.


Okay, only asked about cycle cause when I cut back, I tend to hit a little depression, lose the drive to lift etc, till I balance back out. Takes me a bot a month or so.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Deca test and at the.mo dbol. Gonna switch up to anadrol in a couple weeks. Also taking GH and slin and aromasin, .5mg cab every 7.
> 
> Depression is highly likely. Unfortunately not much I can do about it.


Deca is known to cause depression.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Deca is known to cause depression.


It's been a thing I'm trying to get used to. Love the size it's giving me, hate how I feel. On the plus side I'm doing good as.far as being stable with not too too much mania and they come and go quick. I'm almost in control. Been doing good as far as recreational substances. Starting a new job Tuesday, so all jn.all nothing to be depressed about but it's still a challenge..


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

Check out the progress I only two years 1986 to 1988. He went from edging out a competitor with clearly much better genetics to literally being onstage alone. He had no competition in 1988 it was a clear cut victory.
[YouTube]



[YouTube]




Near the end of the second video check-out the detail in his legs and midsection. Unbelievable.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> We’re a lot alike when it comes to training.


Now that I will definitely take as a compliment. Legs today. Have to go.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Now that I will definitely take as a compliment. Legs today. Have to go.


If you get a chance find a pdf copy of his training journal it’s every workout along with diet from 1985-1990


----------



## Crom (Feb 23, 2022)

I hear a lot of dudes on cycle are running more Deca than their test and getting crazy size off of it.

  I've only used less Deca to my test. the old 2:1 ratio. I think Danny Padilla was a Deca only guy.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 23, 2022)

Dorian, Ronnie, and Kai are my 3 fav bb’ers


----------

